

Keep it or kill it? - armini

Hi HN readers,<p>So here is the background:
I'm need to get peoples opinion about an issue I'm having but i don't feel comfortable disclosing my personal information, I can load the app and ask people to engage in a discussion about my thought or experience. I can resolve my problem and connect with others without having to disclose any personal information.<p>So we see it as a way for people to share experiences and deep thoughts but some people see it as malicious anonymous posting, I want to know what you guys think. Should this ship sink or continue to sail?<p>We have the beta version of the boopoohoo published on android and ios market so feel free to play with it.<p>why the name? because its a place to boo and poo without knowing hoo<p>TLR: Crazy Australians have built an app called boopoohoo, they want HN readers input as to weather we should keep it or kill it!<p>Website: http://boopoohoo.org
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eronka.boopoohoo&#38;feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5lcm9ua2EuYm9vcG9vaG9vIl0.
App Store: http://itunes.apple.com/app/boopoohoo/id552162849<p>Cheers,
Armin
======
27182818284
I have no idea what "Boopoohoo is a place for a boo & poo without knowing
who!" means.

